# For the good of Mankind.



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

*To my Lord-Imperator.* 

***

My Lord and father, we have traitors in our midst. I am certain you know already of the treachery of my brother and your son. The Second has, for too long, flaunted the traditions and rule of law you have established in your vision of a free Mankind, now the Twisted Warrior has taken his Legion into the depths of madness. 

The Eastern Fringes is where they will reside when this communique reaches you my liege. I believe that they have forsaken our Imperium. My Legion agents confirm that they have entered into negotiation with the Krakan Slavers and other xenos breeds. They bargain away their humanity to these filth. My brother has turned too far from the light to be saved my lord. 

Council with the other Legions has confirmed that my brothers feel the same. He has gone too far this time. This new treachery destroys any hope of reconciliation he may have with us. We are bound together in a brotherhood of honor my father, oaths of love and loyalty. The Master of the Second has thrown aside all semblances of humanity in favor of betrayal. We can no longer suffer this monster and traitor in our ranks. 

Though our love for you is boundless and our loyalty can never be questioned, I can no longer stay my brothers' hand's against the Second Legion. All encounters and meetings with them for all Legions have almost ended in bloodshed. They wear the heraldry and badge of the Imperium like the rest of your sons, but they do not carry the spirit of mankind in their hearts. Angron is most vocal in his accusations against them, and he is but one of your sons who wishes my wayward brother broken. Even Curze agrees that he is no longer worthy of the title of Primarch. However, there are warriors of the Second who are still loyal to the throne and who may yet be saved, and maybe dispersed among the Legions. 

I have my Legion mustering, ready to strike at your command. The Eleventh and the First are in nearby sectors, battling the Greenskin Hordes, ready to gather at my command. 

We must bring your son and my brother to justice. The future of our great Imperium depends upon it.



Your most trusted and loyal son,

Roboute Guilliman, Primarch of the Thirteenth Legion.

***


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Cool*

Real good post. It flowed well and was easy to read. The letter to the Emperor was well written too. I am unfimiliar with the name or legacy of the second legon. There is talk of others before the H.H and the great rebellion that committed great sins and were dispersed by the Emperor's command. Do you know of them, there names and background? 

Again, great post.


----------



## Longfang1234 (Jan 22, 2011)

cheers man. theres little info on any actual name of both the eleventh and second legion so it gives a bit of bit of space to write about and all that. 

basically im waiting for gw to release some info on them! which will probably never happen! haha


----------

